# Samsung UN55C6300, anyone have it?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am thinknig about finally pulling the trigger an upgrading my main TV.

I currently have my Pioneer 503cmx... it will be 7 years old in about a month.
I still remember making the "great" purchase at $6k, plus $500 for shipping, plus $500 for the mounting, and then another $500 for the video card, and $250 for the long COMPONENT cables...

About $8k when all was said and done, and it was a MAJOR deal at the time... saved about $4k if I purchased it local.

It is only a 720p, and it starting to show it's age, of being on for nearly 20,000 hours. After about 6 hours, it starts to over heat and green-pixel at the top. About $300 to fix the temp sensor, to turn on the fans... if that is root cause of the issue.

Anyway... With the 2year old... 3D right now isn't in the cards. Don't need her getting her hands on the $100 glasses (which I would need at least 4 if not 8 sets of)... and the wife isn't really keen on 3D anyway (she doesn't have the greatest vision and it hurts after a while).

Plus I don't need the other bells and whistles the 7000, 8000, 9000 series bring to the table. (I have TVApps on my DIRECTV Systems, I have Media Share for most of my local network playback, Blu-Ray player is networked)

I was comparing between the UN55C6300 and UN55C6500, and the big difference is the jump in contrast ratio from 4m:1 to 5m:1. Given that I am currently at 1000:1 (yes that is a single 1k)... I don't think I am going to miss the 1m difference between the two sets. It is a $500 price difference, and IMHO the outer bezel of the 6300 is nicer looking then the 6500.

It looks like my original bracket for the Pioneer will work on the samsung... at least I hope it does, if not... Monoprice for $50 for a new bracket (after shippping)... just delays it being mounted up above the fireplace for a week or so.

I have the BB Silver Rewards plan, so I have 45 days to return...

My biggest concern is the reviews out there that talk about "flashlighting" and the out of sync. The reports are not consistent... I can understand the flashlighting not being consistent, but the audio.... 

I am going to use an external audio source, the internal speakers will probably never be turned on.

So okay... after all of that, back to the original question.
Any of you have this unit? Or do you have a strong opinion about another one in the 55" range, around 2k.

With the LED, I am hoping to also save on the power bill as compared to my 7 year old Plasma, that is on for a good 10 hours a day (on average)


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Earl, I just picked up the UN55C7000 last week. I haven't seen any flashlighting at all.


----------

